# early start grow



## tcbud (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Last year i started late, this year getting a early start.

-I planted the seeds today and will be putting the selected plants outside the end of May, temps. permitting.

- this will be a Medical MJ grow

- have ten purps (bought online last spring) six Mango (free with purchase) and 2 RK that came off a plant i grew last year (polinated from purple dot plant that probably hermied) and 20 seeds from the purple dot plant that hermied, tho i never spotted a male flower so possible the pollen was in the air, but no other plants than these two had seeds.

-Will be also adding some clones later when i get them, as i thin out the ones started from seed.  I am allowed twenty four vedgitative and 12 in flower, so there will be twelve that are taken outside.

-seeds soaked in water for 12 hours.

-seeds planted in peet pots

-peet pots over a heating pad and in a container that holds each possible girl gently.

-under floresent lights, eight in one fixture...cant remember the lumens.

-mother of plants starts this grow journal.  This is my second legal grow.


----------



## jjsunderground (Feb 23, 2008)

mango is a great strain, cant wait to see your grow! im starting an indoor grow right now and im gonna save one female from the grow to take outside sometime late may early june. happy growin to you my friend!

peace


----------



## tcbud (Feb 27, 2008)

day 4

- all but four of the seeds have sprouted.

- i am leaving the heating pad on for a couple more days..and the light is on 14 hours a day.

will start posting pics in the next few days.

- will be adding two clones by the end of the week, (these still at the growers, but they are doing nicely...added 3/23) something called Super Grandaddy Purple, this plant is suposed to yeild 2.5 pounds per plant. I am sure i wont get that because i will be container gardening.  I am thinking of taking the bottom out of one of my containers and digging a hole half as deep and puttiing it in so it's roots will hit the soil?/shale here, just to see how it goes.  Gonna have to dig that hole soon while the ground is so wet.

- so go the first four days.

- turned the fan on low, and raised the seedling so they are about two inches from the lights.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 28, 2008)

all of the seedlings have come up but one Mango.  I am very pleased, as the mango is two years from harvest and the purps are one.


----------



## tcbud (Feb 28, 2008)

am getting the hang of posting pics agian.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 4, 2008)

day 10 (give or take a day)

- going to transplant these tomarrow, using ocean forest by foxfarm and 4inch peat pots.

- they are grouped for you.  the group of ten on the left are the "purps", then closest to the foreground are the mango, four of these are good, top right are the hermi amethyst (not the odd growth on some) and the two in the right forground are the Rk or Sk, not sure which bud they came from. Both the Amethyst (refered to as purple dot plants) and the RKSk were plants i grew last year, that can be seen in my "early start grow" thread.

- note the odd growth on the hermie plants compared to the nice even leaf growth on the bought seeds.  Interesting i think.

- i have the light on about two inches from plants and the fan is on low, temps range from seventy to seventy five.  length of light on is 14 hours a day.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 4, 2008)

Looking good tcbud. I cant wait a couple months and see these beauties in the great outdoors. Im sure they are going to be some beautiful ladies. Good luck and keep us posted on your progress my friend. Until then, grow it big. Take care.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 5, 2008)

heres hoping them little sprouts turn out to be statuesqe ladies :tokie:


----------



## tcbud (Mar 5, 2008)

- Transplanted 10 purps, 4 mango, 2 rksk, and 13 amethyst + NL (see early start grow for info on why these might be hermi, this is my third try writing this and well i am not gonna splain again).

- four inch peat pots, Ocean Forest soil from Fox Farms ($12.95 at a hardware store less than 100 miles from where it is made, wonder how much it costs when you get farther away?)

- B12 used in the amethyst plants, i didnt want to use it in the other plants because i was unsure of the dosage to use on such small plants.

- below find the set up (pic 1) eight floresent tubes and a fan keeping the temp at mid seventies.

- second pic is of the purps, third pic is of the mango, this plant is the first to come up and i will be comparing all plants to it.  (something to do)

- plants approximately two inches from light.

- light on 14 hours a day give or take a half hour.  (i read that less light and temps in the mid seventies make more females, so i am gonna try it, tho it seems to me a seed would know what it wants to be before it sprouts.....i do not not not know about this subject but what i read)

okay, gonna copy this before i try anything dangerous like managing attachments.

gonna post this, then post the pics..for some reason the place i resized them did something off/odd  to them.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 5, 2008)

1 - set up
2 - purps
3 - oldest plant (Mango)


----------



## tcbud (Mar 11, 2008)

Hoping most are girls...

- day 16

after a nice watering, a little real sun, before the clouds move in.
#1 the whole group, purps to the foreground
#2 the mango, only four of six have made it.  they seem the nicest plants so far, the purps are excelent too.  Bought online seeds.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 15, 2008)

- three weeks, plants will be transplanted today.

- found them to have brown areas on leaves of four plants, mango, skrk and amethyst..none on the purps.

--last year i had brown spots on the mango at four weeks thot it was nute burn then, not sure now. (early start grow). 

#1 is mango
#2 is amethyst

 > can anyone give me some thots on what i can do here...could this be a sign of not enough nutes, because i thot the ocean/forest soil to be enough nutes till i tranplanted them into gallon containers. not enough water? to much water? that is all i am doing..water, fan on, light on one inch +/- from plants.

- Will be transplanting today to gallon containers...or a little smaller as my space cant hold all of these plants in gallon containers. 

thank you.


----------



## Melissa (Mar 15, 2008)

hey tcbud apart from the brownspots them babies are looking goooood ,,,
have u been using any nuts on them? 
hope you sort it out soon ,,,goodluck :tokie:


----------



## tcbud (Mar 15, 2008)

Bought the ocean/forest from foxfarms to transplant them, thot they would be good without nutes for the first four weeks.  Have some foxfarm "growbig" if i remember the name of it right.  Will be using it in one more week.

-next year, no peat pots, just the peat pellets.

-transplanted all the plants today, went with four inch squar pots, as they will fit under the light.

-am worried bout the brown spots on the four plants.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 17, 2008)

From looking at last years plants at this stage and comparing them with this year, from knowing what i have done the same and different, i have come to a conclusion about why my plants look the way they do.

OVER watering.......will be waiting the perscribed two to three days between watering, or digging down half an inch to see if the soil is drying out.

- transplanted all 29 plants yesterday,  they are now in true four inch pots, and i have learned peat pots were not not not a good idea.  

- If i was transplanting directly outside right now, they might have been a good idea. 

- i have room now for approximately nineteen plants in gallon containers, so will be weeding out the weaklings within three weeks or so and putting them in the gallon containers, i hope.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 23, 2008)

- plants now officially one month

- doing much better now that they are in more soil and being watered every two to three days.

- will be starting the "grow big" from fox farms on the next watering.  quarter strength.

- the purps (shown here) 
 and mango are still very much bigger than the amethyst, tho some of them are perking up.

- you can see the damage on the plants from overwatering, new leaves on all plants that had spots are now perfectly green.  thank goodness!

- the last pic is for someone near and dear to me, i named the pic "wish you were here", last years crop just keeps going and going and going.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 1, 2008)

Yesterday

- got 5 sugar granddaddy purple clones and four amethyst clones, possible two of the amethyst will not make it...the man who deliverd them had them down on the floor board and the heater cooked them i think.

- the new clones seem to have little flies ...gonna have to find the best way to get rid of those....i wonder if they are the "white flys" i have hard of.

- it is getting crowded there below the light.

- i beleive i have seen the sex on two plants, tho my eyes may be decieving me.

pic 1 the mini "sea of green"
pic 2 the plant with the white thing is a new clone (is behind a plant)
pic 3 the plants toward the back with the white sticks are the new clones..two wont make it i'm pretty sure.

- also today, cleaned out the big fifteen gallon pots they will be in, and since the weather is getting nicer...the husband put one outside with plastic to go on it at night.  that will be interesting, since it is still possible to frost..tho the hard freezes should should should be over.

- gonna paint the black pots white this year. :watchplant:


----------



## POTDOC (Apr 1, 2008)

looking good man nice plants


----------



## smokybear (Apr 1, 2008)

Everything looks great there my friend. The have definitely grown a good amount since the last time I checked in. I am anxious to see those beautiful plants in the great outdoors. They are going to be monsters. Take care and keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 5, 2008)

- three of the amethyst/northern lites have shown female, and the husband has moved them outside, they are contained in a plastick green house...built around the 15 gallon pots they were transplanted to.  there are three females (confirmed) and two that are unknown.

- this will be interesting as our average last frost is May 31, tho that is kinda late, and it is still getting into the thirties here in the early morning hours.

- gave away one of the purps (confirmed female) to a friend that lives in the valley so i know i had one out of nine that was female, still waiting for the others to show sex, tho i am pretty sure that i have two males so far.

- not only did the clones i bought have black flies, but i found mites on them too...that was treated and i hope they didnt have time to spread to the other plants....i am pretty sure i am not buying clones from him next year.

- one clone died. two look close to death.  the sugar granddaddy purples look good, tho i wonder....the stems seem to be offset as in getting ready to flower...and i dont want them to flower for at least two more months!

i hope we dont get a hard frost, and i hope those girls outside are ready for the cool nights!


----------



## smokybear (Apr 5, 2008)

As long as no frost, you should be golden. Keep us posted on all the babies. We will be watching. Take care and be safe.


----------



## dmack (Apr 8, 2008)

Looking very good TCbud. Congrats on all teh nice clones. Hope they all pull though and grow massive buds for ya


----------



## tcbud (Apr 12, 2008)

IT WAS 80 degrees here yesterday!!!  
(not normal at all for April here)

- OUTSIDE - pic 1
  - is getting down to thirty outside some nights, tho the plants are growing slow, they are still alive.
---four amethyst + northern lights (could hermi, 3 confirmed female, one unknown)
---one purps, confirmed female
---the plastic frame is the night time cover.

- INSIDE - pic 2 and 3
 - still 15 hours a day of light
 - fan keeping the temps mid 70's, gets down to 65 about at night.
 - pic 3 is the plants from seeds (purps/mango), the ones in gallon containers are confirmed female, the small ones have not shown sex. (cant see the mango well in this pic)
 - pic 2 are three clones (sugar grandaddy purple) in gallon containers on the right side of the pic (far left is a female amethyst=NL). the others are the amethyst+northernlights, that have not shown sex.

Today i am picking up some more clones, that will be put outside on the full moon, that i believe is the 20th. These clones are acclimated to the light outside, as they were rooted outside in a high mountain valley, in a green house.  We will be covering them also at night.  (added later.....i missunderstood, the clones are not here yet...maybe next weekend)

i lost one clone so far. When transplanting them into gallon containers...i now have little hope for two more, they hand absolutely no roots showing out of the rock wool.....when transplanted the soil just fell away from the stuff.  i will not be getting clones from him again, tho i really like the sugar grandaddy purple plants.


----------



## Tater (Apr 12, 2008)

Thats cool man just goes to show you how tough these plants are.  I'm gonna be watching this one, thanks for the pics.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 12, 2008)

Too bad about the clone you lost. I wish you the best of luck with them. They are looking pretty good. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## goneindawind (Apr 13, 2008)

your plants look really healthy keep GrOwin and plenty of mojo for your ladies take care


----------



## tcbud (Apr 19, 2008)

The clones i lost have been replaced by the grower, no questions asked, and replaced with four sugar granddaddy purple plants.  He even showed me some of the bud he has grown and it's smell is HEAVEN, hope mine turns out as good smelling.

All the plants are out of the four inch pots, including the new clones now.

Pics
- 1 new clones, Sugar Grandaddy Purple
- 2 the first Granddaddy clones
- 3 the Amethyst clone
- 4 The Purps, all mixed up

i am also going to try making some seeds, i have one male that i have in a window in the room i am trying to get together for a permanent grow room.  i put two female plants in there with him to keep him company.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 19, 2008)

Beautiful garden you have yourself there! It is great that you decided to make some seeds! You will have enough to just give them away to other growers.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 19, 2008)

is a male.....watch out....see the male parts!


----------



## tcbud (Apr 20, 2008)

In honor of the day.....4.20, i am posting this pic, this is my favorite plant so far.  i am naming her, here, today.  she will now be known as Sugar baby, strain is Sugar Granddaddy Purple.

*Happy 4.20 all.....hope the day is high for all of You. *


----------



## smokybear (Apr 20, 2008)

The ladies are looking great so far. It looks like it's going to be a good year for outdoors. It's been a great start to the growing season so far. Keep us posted on those ladies. Take care and be safe.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 21, 2008)

Tc, that is a very healthy plant you have, do you sing to her? whatever your doing she loves it!!
Short and squat, a very strong stem, tell us your secret lol


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 21, 2008)

hey tc looks great bro nice pic of the ladies and clones  Was that a male that i saw? do you plan on making some seeds?
Well great grow bro will be hanging around good luck peace


----------



## tcbud (Apr 23, 2008)

----- all but one of the amethyst+NL are dead due to cloneing and culling.

----- four Purps left, one Mango, and one RK (Rob's kush, easier than saying RK or SK each time i reference to that plant.

----- three large Sugar Granddaddy doing very well, and two of the four clones i just got look like they will make it. they should not have been transplanted from thier four inch pots so soon, i am learning.  And one true Amethyst clone that is beautiful.

----- numerous Amethyst+NL clones, five plants gave their lives for the making of these clones.  (they needed to be culled out anyway)

----- two clones taken from my Purps.

----- one male purps, one fem purps, one fem amethyst+NL in other room for hopefully pollen and seeds from the purps.

pictured below
1.  the remaining purps, rk (with blue stick) mango in the center (smaller leaves and overall plant size, very touchy, dont water her to often..she gets the slumps for a couple days after watering, she does not take up much water either)

2. the plants that gave their lives so clones could live.

3. a close up of one who gave it's all, can see the shoots the clones came from, and the beautiful purple stripes on her stem.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 23, 2008)

I keep forgetting the plants outside.

----- now there are 7 outside, none seem to be growing, as the temps at night are falling below fourty each night.  they have gotten purple on the lower leaves, and i feel so sad for them.  one was pulled up and the root ball had only grown about a inch around.  which is more than i expected.  Hopefully the weather will warm and they will thrive. the largest plant of the amethyst+NL was put out there in a three gallon pot, it looks very unhappy too, compared how lush it looked inside.  So the experiment goes.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 23, 2008)

Well it sounds like everything is fine my friend. Too bad the temps weren't warmer outside though. Things are going to be getting much better very soon though. They are going to take off and go wild. Everything is looking good. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 25, 2008)

Pics of the cloning. two are purps, and the rest are the Amethyst+NL, later three Sugar Grandaddy Purple were cloned too.  tho they were kinda small.  this is a practice cloning session, hope we got things right.  
Advice more than welcome.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 25, 2008)

Looks great to me my friend. Great job, it looks like. You got it covered. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 27, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> In honor of the day.....4.20, i am posting this pic, this is my favorite plant so far.  i am naming her, here, today.  she will now be known as Sugar baby, strain is Sugar Granddaddy Purple.
> 
> *Happy 4.20 all.....hope the day is high for all of You. *


:ciao:
I have a couple Granddaddy Purples slips soaking in water and Thrive right now to clone tonight.  My mother Granddaddy was pretty small, but doable.   I put some photos up just now...    Geeze, is doable a word???  HA.  And I'm supposed to be a writer!  LOL.  :rofl: 
I'm enjoying your journal...  Great photos.  come visit!  :fly:  From the looks of the planters...  we should be getting together for coffee!  
:rofl:  
eace:


----------



## Ettesun (Apr 27, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Pics of the cloning. two are purps, and the rest are the Amethyst+NL, later three Sugar Grandaddy Purple were cloned too.  tho they were kinda small.  this is a practice cloning session, hope we got things right.
> Advice more than welcome.



:holysheep:  Did you clone straight into dirt???  wowowowow.  Let me know if that worked!  What kind of cloner do you use.  (the purple cloning gel)???? 
Later.  :bolt:


----------



## tcbud (Apr 28, 2008)

Yes, straight into dirt, with some purple gunk, cloning gunk (Clone It).  kut them girls, put the stems in water, made a slice up the stem a bit, diped in gunk, then put into ocean forest soil.  the "cloner" is pictured above, some sticks with saran wrap around it and me spraying the heck out of them as much as i can during the day.  looks like the ones he took off tops are mostly dying.  the others look like they took real well, when it is a week, we will take off the "tent".  This is my husbands method, ( tho i insisted on the tent) he cloned some flowering plants last year, made for the smallest lil tops ever, but they rooted!

they all go outside (cept the male, who will be dead by then) on the 19th...the day of the full moon in May.


----------



## Melissa (May 1, 2008)

:holysheep: they are looking gorgous havnt checked in for a while and wow they look soooo good eace:


----------



## annscrib (May 1, 2008)

:yay: congrats on all the girls you have so far,,,,,good luck with them going outside,,,,,,, very very nice start you have too gl


----------



## tcbud (May 1, 2008)

New Pics

1. male purps, female amethyst, flowers dusted with his pollen via paint brush.

2. Female near male, amethyst, flowering a few days.

3. Sugar Granddaddy clones, 3 large, one small

4. From seed, four purps, 1 Rob's kush, 1 mango.

5. Rob's Kush left, check out the size of those fan leaves compared to the Mango next to it on the right. they are the exact same age.

6. FIM on purp, i tried this, got three new (dont know if this term is correct) terminal bud tops now.

the plants now have the curtains open next to them, they get a small amount of dawn light in the morning before i turn on the light on.

the plants outside are still looking very small, compared to the ones inside.


----------



## tcbud (May 4, 2008)

- Yesterday, transplanted the three largest Sugar Granddaddy Purples.  they were getting root bound and not looking as deep green as i like.  So they went into three gallon containers.
--- two of the three were looking like they needed larger pots and this morning they look happy like clams in bed.

-  The Pollen has been harvested from the male i flowered.  He is now dead.

- the flowering Amethyst + NL has been dusted with pollen.

-  Of the nine Purps seeds i planted, five were female.  One i gave away, one is outside in the cold, and three are under lights in the house still.
--- of the outdoor plants,  two of five are flowering, one has not shown sex.  the one purp out there is not flowering.

---one of the inside Purps i FIM'd and is pictured above, one i topped yesterday also FIM i hope.  the lower branches on the first one topped are much longer than the ones that have not been topped.

today we clean the garden area, getting the pots and soil ready to transplant in almost two weeks.  it is something to do, as the price of petrol is keeping use home and off the lake, so the bass are safe today.


----------



## smokybear (May 4, 2008)

The ladies are looking great so far. I wish you the best of luck. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## sillysara (May 4, 2008)

hey tcbud.. gettn warm out they shud be ready rt..for their new homes...
the purps are excellent strain ,very resistant..great aroma come end of sept..good luck


----------



## tcbud (May 6, 2008)

just looked at the long term (15 day forecast), it says that the  night time temps here should be over the 46 degree mark every night starting thursday.  i am thinking of putting the three gallon pots out during the day, starting today, and dragging them in at night.  The only concern i have is, the light.  Seems to be getting light here before six and true dark about eight thirty.  that means 14.5 hours of light, currently they get 15 hours.  i am concerned that they will begin to bud from a reversal of light by that half hour.  Any comments or advise?


----------



## tcbud (May 9, 2008)

Ten weeks old for the seed plants, aproximately.

- Yesterday, May 8th, because of the unseasonably warm forcast for the rest of the month, we decided to put the girls outside.

- Transplanting went well, tho almost ran out of soil.  the girls seem to be recovering well.  This year we have some larger pots as we have been told the Sugar Granddaddy Purple should be huge plants, yeilding three pounds each.  I personally would be amazed if i get one pound per plant!

- The plants that have been outside, three have flowered (the flowering plant from inside that i am making seeds with is also out side, below find a pic of her). The one that was out longest is the hardiest and now growing well since the temps have risen some.  These plants outside look a lot lighter folaige than the ones just put out.  The nutes put on them have been fish emulsion only, this is going to change, they will be getting the Grow Big by FF from now on.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 11, 2008)

Looking great tcbud! Just imagine getting a pound per plant... ohh what heaven that would be huh?


----------



## tcbud (May 16, 2008)

So i come back from SF, and some of the plants have started to bud, of 16 plants outside, i believe i have 8 in bud.  One bums me cause i wanted to clone from her, the new Amethyst clone.  I will let her run her course and then take her buds and let her revedge then i will clone her.  I posted the female in flower that i pollenated in the bud pic of the month contest.  She is getting more and more purple the bigger her buds get. So beautiful.

The plants have put on an average of two inches, one put on over five! (this one is one of the ones that has decided to flower)  This growth since they went outside a week ago yesterday.

Of the clones the husband took inside a few weeks ago, there are five that will make it to transplanting tomarrow.  Two Purps from BC seeds, two Sugar Grandaddy Purple, one Amethyst from last years seeds.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (May 16, 2008)

So they are flowering huh? That's alright, I suppose. The summer is just starting, so they are gunna miss out on some vegging time... But they are going to experience strong summer sunlight and much of it! Going to have good buds!


----------



## tcbud (May 17, 2008)

Just have to get some more clones, plant them on the full Moon on Tuesday and keep the vedging plants to a total of under 24.  Let the flowering plants do their thing....keeping an eye on the tirchs and the time flowering and we should be good.  A little early bud is a nice way to get thru the flowering period for the rest of the plants.  I found that out last year, real nice smokin' what we grew as we waited on the others to revedge and bud.

So now to get going and find those clones.....i aready gave a line on a Romulan and some Old Gangsta.  Never tried the Romulan, kinda looks like bamboo (maybe a sativa dominant plant?) and i grew Old Gangsta last year, i liked that real well.


----------



## smokybear (May 17, 2008)

The ladies are going to love the great outdoors. I wish I could do an outdoor grow this year....Oh well. There is always next year. Keep up the good work tcbud. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## tcbud (May 17, 2008)

While thinking and looking into getting more clones, we decided to get a bubble/mist cloner.  Kinda pricey, but we spend that much on clones already each spring.  One year and it should pay for it's self.  Of course as soon as we got home, it was assembled.  Out to the garden we went and cut some cuttings, we even took some of the lower branches on the girls that are blooming.  After trimming and dipping them they went into the EzCloner.  I am loving this thing already.
ANY suggestions or tips would be greatly appreciated, as the directions read like i should know what i was doing before buying this machine.  Seems straightforward tho.

1. Put the solution in the water
2. cover the holes with the foam rings
3. put the clones in the "dip" and place in foam rings.
5. put rings back in the holes
6. turn on the pump.

The "mist" didnt look that fine a spray, but then i really dont know how fine it should be.  Seems the clone goo would come off with that much water being sprayed around.

Question, how long till the roots form enough to place in soil?  The directions were not clear on that.


----------



## tcbud (May 19, 2008)

A look down at my garden, from my desk.

Put in some tomatoes yesterday in the raised box.  Also transplanted the clones that made it on the first attempt, the one in soil.  Four made it, one Purp, one Sugar Grandaddy Purple, and two amethyst.

the heat is sposed to tone down the next few days says the weather man.  That will be good


----------



## Cali*Style (May 21, 2008)

Lookin awesome TC...:hubba:

Keep it up.


----------



## Melissa (May 27, 2008)

*looking excellent ,,your one lucky lady having that view from your desk ! im sooo envious :giggle:
your outdoor plants look wonderful as do your indoor ,,some one loves their ladies eace:*


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (May 27, 2008)

you have a new friend in me!  I just love your garden! 

I think I'll pull up a cooler and lawn chair and check this out for sure!

:farm:


----------



## Ettesun (May 28, 2008)

Just absolutely loving those photos you have up.  I want your office...  
Great view.  Nice landscaping!!!:woohoo:
I have a couple pics to post tonight, but I need to do some work for a bit first...  The lights are on now in California still and there's  so much to do / so little time! 
                                                :hairpull:
Anyway, just wanted to peek in and see how things are going in your neck of the woods.  Later Buddy.  Ette.  
eace:


----------



## tcbud (May 31, 2008)

1. Inside the ezcloner (those roots once they start just went crazy).
2. First results of the cloner, four purps (one that went to flower and i snipped the flower top off) and two Sugar Granddaddy Purple 

Now the cloner is gonna be a real help starting plants.  I am gonna get some seeds soon, start them and keep a mother plant or two going thru the winter.

With the clones we did in dirt, and these six, i now have nine.  I also have twelve plants in flower, tho some i will revedge.  There are two established plants (from the inside) that have not flowered, both are plants that He put out early in the cold.  As always he amazes me.


----------



## tcbud (May 31, 2008)

1. one of the plants that went out early, this lil' girl is an amethyst/Northern lights cross, she is short and shaped just like a xmas tree.  All up her stem she is full of bud, she will not be revedged.  Her total height is under two feet.

2. A pic of the plant that i have pollenated.  Amethyst/Northern lights crossed with Purps by BC seed company.  She is showing maybe twenty or thirty seeds that i can see.  She has also gotten a total different color than she was a week ago, much more yellow/purple in her fan leaves.  She has maybe three more weeks or so till i will check her seeds, she will have a total of eight weeks flowering on the twenty third of june.  She smells awsome!


----------



## tcbud (Jun 4, 2008)

Night before last i took the girl that is pictured above for her seeds.  She had at least seven/eight weeks flowering, but five for sure since she was pollenated.  Her Trichs were 50% cloudy, 10% amber.  She was beautiful and smelled heavenly (still does drying).

I just read a post on the FIM method of topping.  I did this to one of my plants because she was growing into the light all the time.  Below (1) find a pic of her, she is flowering now. Hopefully she will not revedge before she finishes with her flowers.

This plant shows signs of revedging already (2), single leaves at the sights of new growth.  The bud look dark purple (this is one of the plants that was put outside very early and had to withstand cold weather, tho covered at night).

I have also put the new clones outside, the six we did from the cloner are - four in three gallon pots and two (Sugar Grandaddy Purple) sharing a HUGE tub. The three we did in dirt are still in gallon pots.  Need more big containers.

Two of the original Sugar Grandaddy Purple , the youngest and  one oldest of them, i pinched all the flowers off of hoping they will grow larger and revedg faster.

Now the count is -

10 in flower (1 struggling to revedg)
9 young clones in vedge
2 with flowers picked off trying to force them to revedg quicker. (think i should give them heavy doses of nitrogen?)


----------



## Dizzy (Jun 4, 2008)

Looking Great!!!


----------



## Melissa (Jun 4, 2008)

*looks fantstic and well done on the clones :clap:*


----------



## tcbud (Jun 8, 2008)

Wonderful laid back Sunday.  Testing the bud i took last Monday.  Took the seeds from half the buds today.  As the weather has been cool here, i only took half of the seeds, the large bud i put back to dry longer.  

*The smoke report on this is GREAT.  Nice smooth hit from the pipe, no taste of hay, light sensation on the tounge after a hit.  The high is more mental, i feel no desire to sit and on the couch or nap.  I am actually organizing my photos of this grow.  Took three hits from the pipe with the finger hash (just a bit) added.  Very nice high.  *

*This was the Amethyst/Northernlights Bud i took that i had pollenated.  **Find a tribute to her below. (pics of the same bud, one with flash, seeds can be seen breaking the calix).*


----------



## FLA Funk (Jun 8, 2008)

Hell yeah tc, looks great. Good to hear your enjoying the fruits of your labor.


----------



## Melissa (Jun 9, 2008)

*she looks mighty  fine glad you enjoyed her :hubba::48:*


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 9, 2008)

Fox Farms where I live is $15.00 dollars a bag


----------



## tcbud (Jun 9, 2008)

The Plants I put outside before mothers day last month all went to flower.  These are five of them.

1. lil' shortie, Amethyst/Northern lights, was put out in April, tho covered. This plant is ahead of all others a minimum of two weeks.
2. Amthyst/Northern lights, put out in April
3. Rob's Kush, put out before mother's day.
4. Mango, also put out before mother's day.
5. Purps by BC seed company, out before mother's day.
6. Purps by BC seed company, i put this one up because of how the stems are so dark red/purple, this is the only Purps to get this dark of stems.  It is also the plant i did the FIM method to.  It also has buds showing.

Only number 2 will be alowed to revedge as it is on it's way right now.  I hope these buds mature before they try to hard to revedge.  Number one will for sure.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 15, 2008)

Very nice looking buds you have grown. Keep it up!


----------



## tcbud (Jun 15, 2008)

Have finished taking the seeds from the bud above that i pollenated.  Got maybe 150, with fifty at least that look nice and dark brown.  Most were underdeveloped, but that is understandable.  I just didnt want this plant to revedge and it was showing signs of it.  So fifty seeds are very satisfactory for me. And it smokes great, not a heavy high, a nice light stone, and does not make you want to sleep.


----------



## stoner (Jun 15, 2008)

looks liek your kiking some pretty tasty buds, keep up the good work.


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 16, 2008)

Lovin the pics. You have one heck, of a green thumb.

Looking great, keep it up...:hubba:


----------



## tcbud (Jun 16, 2008)

When i put these girls out in May, they were "tricked" into going into flower because the light i had them on inside was about an hour less (and much more intense) than the light they got outside.  So even tho, i had very similar light scheduals they went into flower almost immediatly.
Now they have been flowering for five weeks, they are starting to show signs of revedging.  Soooooo.....here is my plan.  i am going to put a black plastic bag over each one at about the time the air cools some in the evening.  Bout 8:30 pm, as the sun hits the horizon about 8 pm, now.  Then in the morning, i am gonna take the bag off them at 8 am (tho it starts to get light before 5 am) before the sun hits the garden.  The sun here does not hit till almost nine as i live on the side of a mountain.
Does anyone have any comments on whether this will work?
I dont want to take them, as you can see in the above pics post, they are nicely on their way to maturity and most of the trichs are clear, if not all.  They can not be alowed to revedge and bud again, as there are plants in vedge now, that will take their places in the legal count. 

Find below, the plant that is shaped like a mini xmas tree.  She i am bringing inside and putting in the early in the evening.  She is in a smaller pot than the others.  She started flowering 6-7 weeks ago, she was one of the plants set out early (april).


----------



## tcbud (Jun 16, 2008)

Here is the xmas tree pics......forgot to upload before posting :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 16, 2008)

I think a bag or tarp would work fine to help regulate the lighting schedule. I would look into making a frame of some sort, to keep it far enough off the plant to allow for a good amount of air flow though. I would be worried about how the bag or tarp would spike humidity with any sort of light contact.

If you have any buds on these girls, I might be worried about bud rot and mildew. But with a simple frame to allow for air flow, I think you would be ok.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 16, 2008)

Thot i would try a bag out tonight, on one, see how it went.  there will be no direct sun on the bag, but the air flow, you might be right there.  they are in bud, look above at the pics labeled "ladies in flower".  i had some plants revedge last year, and this year i got some clones that will take up my limit on flowering plants when they start.  So i am gonna try the bags.  the plants and containers are like five feet tall, and there are like i think eight.   So, i am not gonna be able to frame them in something.  Thanks for the thot tho, if they were smaller, would prolly do that.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 16, 2008)

i wouldnt use them bags if i were you. if your gonna put plastic around em..definitly make a frame out of pvc.ive lost a good 10-15 plants throughout the yrs due to mold from using bags.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 17, 2008)

Okay due to overwhelming advise, no plastic bags.  I think what i will do is just let them do what they want (one i am taking tho, most of it tomarrow. Gonna leave most of the bottom half of the plant).  When they get cut down, i will do that jar and panty hose thing and take the trichs that way, try to make a bit of keif (or hash, not sure which).  So the ladies are safe from mold and i wont have to mess with getting out there exactly on time to take the bags off.

The one xmas tree is comming in at night, she has about two more weeks and she will be a historic xmas tree.

Thanks to all who replied or read my thread on the bags.


----------



## tcbud (Jun 21, 2008)

This morning woke to the sound of thunder!  Ten minutes later hail was falling the size of large peas.  Didnt last long, tho it rained for awhile.

Find below,

1. Sugar Grandaddy Purple, revedging nicely, tho i dont expect it to get much taller, the branches are growing wider.

2. the south side of the garden, the new clones are comming along nicely.  See the plant to the right, the big vedging bush? it has put on over ten inches in two weeks and looks nothing like it's sister plants.  This was one that was put out in the early spring, and covered at night.

3.  one of the plants that i am attempting LST with.  I plan on running this plant horizontal to the ground connecting it to the fence.

LDY


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 23, 2008)

HELLO...  Everything is going good for you I see!  :farm:
Nice girls.  My "Grandmommy" Purple Mother :rofl:  looks like yours...  I was wondering if she'd ever grow.  Maybe not, huh?  
Things are looking up here.  I'm trying to get revegged myself!  I feel like drinking a bottle of Thrive to see if I get stronger with all the shocks I've been through the past few weeks.  
What drama.  Well, life will be getting better.
I sent you a private message and an e-mail.  Hope your dad is doing well... and you too.  It's tough caring for parents...  but we love them anyway!  Hang in there Buddy.  :ciao:


----------



## tcbud (Jun 23, 2008)

Wakin' to the sound of thunder is not always a good thing this time of year.
did i hear someone yell FIRE?

i think this county is the last priority for putting fires out, cause when it burns, only Bambies home is usually threatened.  So the forest burns....the sky darkens, and the sunsets, well the sunsets are beautiful.

- Transplanted the last four clones that were in the three gallon buckets....they were nicely rooted, tho not bound.  Did this at two in the afternoon, due to time restrictions....amazingly they did not droop but for bout ten minutes...used B12 solution and watered well before leaving them alone.
- the husband found a box of "bat Guano" by fox farms in the hardware store, it is a fine mix of microbes (I guess)....mostly for budding, but of course, he had to give all the girls a taste....putting it on the top of the soil (the budding girls will like it i hope), and mixing some into the soil of the lil clones that got transplanted.

Below find the view from my desk, last night, bout eight....that pic does not do justice to the orginal red of that disk the Sun.:fid:

in edit....Out there as i type, there are firefighters..but just not as many as there could be.  May the Great Spirit/God watch over them.


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 23, 2008)

:holysheep:  I watched the lightening the other night for hours...  It was like the fourth of July here...  very awesome. 
I'm so sorry it caused problems in your neck of the woods.  It does make for a great photo-op though.  Nice picture.  
 The horses were not real happy with all the crashing noise from the thunder, and they huddled together in the middle of the field!!  Not a safe place...    Thankfully none got hit by any bolts.  I wasn't going to risk my neck to walk out there.  It was hitting way too close.  I love my horses, but there's a limit. 
I hope some help comes to your area to get those fires out!
Take care my friend.  Ette. 
eace:


----------



## tcbud (Jun 25, 2008)

Drove over to the coast yesterday, thru fire zone.  Visibility was around a quarter mile at most on the way over.  Saw the fire actually burning across the river, as i drove down the hiway.

Below find the "New River" drainage, i stopped at a vista point and snapped these tow pics, they go side by side.  Some of you "old timers" may remember back in the seventies of hearing (in high times) of Denny Area being raided by the FBI (and eventually by CAMP) for growing "KILLER" weed.  I think some of America's first Sensimillia was grown back up in that area.  It is so sparsely populated, that i imagine these fires will just be left to burn till the fire crews stop the fires elsewhere.  Property comes first.

on the first two pics below, they are like almost a perfect panarama, the left one..looking up the new river, the right one looking up the other river.  if i had looked straight down from that spot on the bluff, i would see both rivers converge, this is like a long long way down.

Also find below, a lil "momma" plant i brought back from the coast. 
While there, stopped into a despencery for my first time.  The feeling was unreal, buying pot legally.  Got myself some sour deisel for $20, a 1/16 she said...was cool checking out her "samples" and was uncool finding out that seeds (not there but at another place) are going for like $15 a seed!  The nice lady, told me where i could get clones around the corner! So, maybe next year i may try some clones from there.

It is getting hard to take a deep breath comfortably outside here, and i look out the window and see that some leaves on the budding flowers...are turning yellow.  I wonder if this lack of direct sun will tell my vedging plants to go to flower......gosh i hope not.:holysheep:


----------



## tcbud (Jun 26, 2008)

Got to say, now that i have her permission, this lil momma bubble gum, is from Ettesun.  Repotted her yesterday, and got permission to give Ettesun the credit for the pretty lil girl.

Hope she survives the smoke here.  It is getting real bad.


----------



## Cali*Style (Jun 26, 2008)

Fires.....??? What the HECK is going on with Cali this year.  We have had 3 fires of good size in Santa Cruz Co. alone.

Really sorry to hear about all the trouble going on your way. Keep your heads up and be safe.

Mucho Kudos to ette. That little plant is beautiful...!!:hubba:

Best wishes to you and yours, hang in there.    This will be a crummy fire year I think.


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 26, 2008)

You can come down to the coast.  You know where I am...
If you need some fresh air...   
She looks good in that new planted... and just an FYI for legally purposes, she is a gift...  no funny stuff here!  :giggle:  Your buddy, Ette.  Bye Bye for now.


----------



## annscrib (Jun 26, 2008)

so sorry tcbud,,, hope them flames stays far enough away from them pretty plants,,, and hopfully that smoke will die out soon enough,,,,so all can breathe better


----------



## tcbud (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep, that lil girl was a gift...am keeping her lite up twentyfour hours a day.....trying to figure out what to do with her.....clones are what i am thinking, but if i do that, i got to get another light, cause it is getting kinda late to put out more clones....as it would take over a week...to get them to root.  So for now, she is staying up all night vedging.
The smoke is driving me to the valley, gonna see if there is a air filter somewhere in some store left down there.  Will be able to take some deep breaths while down there i hope, it cant be as bad as here.


----------



## Ettesun (Jun 27, 2008)

:holysheep: If you and your Dad need a place to hang out a while or a few days let me know.  Must be just horrible.  I had that happen once when I lived in the mountains east of here and I had to bring my little family down to the coast.  I know how horrible it must be...  hot, dry, and you can't breathe.  I'm so sorry you are going through this.  My thoughts and prayers are with you and family and your home.  Be safe.  Big Hug, J.  aka Ettesun


----------



## tcbud (Jun 29, 2008)

More smoke, and more smoke.

the leaves on some of the budding plants are turning yellow very quickly now.  I beleive this is normal, tho i wonder if they would  have turned so quickly if it was not so smokey here.

find below

1. The garden
2. Two plants, sister seeds, treated exactly the same, except the larger one on the right tried to flower and i picked that flower and now it is the "monster" of the garden.
3. Three of the "new" clones. Two in the back pot.

The "new" (meaning the most recent from the cloner and just transplanted last week, from 3 gal. pots)  clones are doing very well, one of them took the growth record this week, ten inches! in one week.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 3, 2008)

This little girl was a petite 1'9.5" today when i took her.  If i had indoor plants she would be my dream plant. 

I am trying to take some of the flowering plants before they revedge too far.  I have been watching her trichs closely and told myself as soon as i see one amber, she would come down.  As i groomed her, i checked each level of bud and found very few "amber" trichs, very few "clear" trichs and almost 95% of very very short "cloudy" trichs.  There were some long trichs but most were right on the leaf.  They were nicely white cloudy.

This little girl was the first to pop as a seed.  She was also one of the adventurous plants that were put out in April.  She was also the first to flower in late April.  She flowered a little over eight weeks total.  She shows signs of revedging and i didnt want her to revedge.

Her whole stalk was nice and thick with bud.  Her pistles are still white mostly, and her calaxes are probably not as swollen as i would have liked.  But, she is gonna be some nice smoke for the "heady" stone.   Giving her a high compliment, i have to say, "she stinks".


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2008)

wow nice going i wish i liven so secluded i could have a nice outdoor crop like that.... i wouldent want to leave them babies behind witht he fires id be out their with a hose haha....


----------



## tcbud (Jul 4, 2008)

The closest fire is bout 14 miles from me East, one southwest (complex, means more than one),  and two West .  i have lived with fires closer but never have had to evacuate. I feel for those who are having to evacuate, the stress of not knowing must be awful.  The smoke is still here, the fires elsewhere are being contained slowly, and when they are, the fire fighters will be reassigned to this area. (i just heard the town of Big Sur was evacuated, and i thot they were getting a handle on that one)

The reason that these fires burn so badly is that Smokey the Bear is not managing the National Forests well. imho.  There is just to much undergrowth, and now that logging is close to a standstill cause of an owl.  Beleive it or not loggers clean underbrush when logging, and they provide roads that lead into the forests for fire to use when needed (they replant where they log "selectively").  They also provide a better economic base (from taxes on lumber or logs) for our schools and county purses (our one hospital is in constant danger of closing).
And now, the State Government wants to pass a bill that will limit growth (county property taxes run this county) because they dont want houses built without water or sewer systems in place (this is never gonna  happen), or Standing Fire Departments (of which there are none, we rely on the Volunteer fire departments and Cal Dept of Fires).  So, this county is about to get reemed once agian by the State government. So SAD.  But, who knows, the bill may never be passed.  Nuff said on that topic.  Guess i am just venting, just learned of that bill yesterday.


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Just caught up on your grow and I just love all the pictures and I to LOVE your office and wish I had a view like that to look at everyday!  Your plants look amazing and I love your setup girl, seems that you have things under control thats for sure.  Hopefully the air will soon be clean and fresh and once again breathable.  Good luck to you and your babies thanks for sharing.*


----------



## tcbud (Jul 5, 2008)

One of the "new" clones hermied.  Have no idea why, but am looking real close at the others now.  That hermie is now history, and over the hill.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 8, 2008)

Been out lookin each day to see if i have another hermi:shocked: , just hated choppin' down that pretty plant.

So, find below....

1. The nutes i am using, tho i have yet to use the Big Bud this year, and just bought the ChaChing and havent used it either.  The fish ferts, dont beleive it, it stinks!
2. My attempt at LST (also shown at the top of this page), i have actually had to tie down some of the growth to let in light.  The main stalk is no longer growing as it was, it seems other stems have decided to be the MAIN cola.  These two plants started life as real small clones, i didnt really think would make it.
3. The bushy plants are the "new" clones.  Still putting on five inches a week, so far (also shown at the top of this page).
4.  The Garden from the east side.
5.  The plant that was in the same pot with the Hermie. Maybe he gave his life so she could spread:hubba: 
6.  The tomatoes i keep telling the hydro guy about when i want to ask bout growing pot....


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 8, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Been out lookin each day to see if i have another hermi:shocked: , just hated choppin' down that pretty plant.
> 
> So, find below....
> 
> ...


 


Nice looking pines ladies... Awesome green thumb you have.


----------



## Ettesun (Jul 9, 2008)

:lama:

Just cruisin' through checking on you and your girls.
Glad you are home and the smoke is thinning out a bit.
We caught some of the smoke here on the coast...  The moon was red...  weird.  
Things are looking great at the farm.  Gorgeous girls you've got.
Take care...  

eace:           :bolt:


----------



## Melissa (Jul 9, 2008)

*tcbud your clones look amazing :clap: 
glad to her the air is becoming clearer 
take care friend eace:*


----------



## risktaker27 (Jul 9, 2008)

All i can say is wow your garden looks awsome wish i lived some were like that also.keep up the great work


----------



## tcbud (Jul 17, 2008)

second try...web server is busy, but i am not.

Today George W. comes to the North State, Arnold and Wally join him lookin' at the fires or damage.  Last time the President visited our area, it was 1963.  Then President Kennedy was dedicating Whiskytown Dam.  Today that beautiful landscape looks like a waste land.  It was back fired last weekend and is still burning, but i think the back burn worked and that fire is managed or contained as they say.  I would like to see Arnold with a flame thrower starting a back fire or two.  Just for old times sake, and seems like it would be a great photo opp. for him.

find below

1. The Garden, July 16, 2008
2. LST on june 3 when transplanted to that pot. clones started in soil of Sugar Granddaddy purple
3. Same plants as picture 2 yesterday, july 16.
4. interior shot of the stems, all confused as to which one is the "main" growth stem.
5. could be the above mentioned shot. not sure server is making me do this for the third time now. Same LST plants tho.
6. Biggest plant in the "new" clone group.  Used lots of Mushroom compost, with all the new clones, and used some in the LST plants but not as much.
7. Smoke and Glory


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Plants looking good!  Cant wait to see some bud growing on these babies!   *


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 19, 2008)

It makes you feel funny buy mj legal like your going to get busted but after a couple of weeks you get over it because your legal.


Plants are looking healthy. Great job


----------



## deeeeeed (Jul 21, 2008)

Nice grow you have going there TCBUD.  Not many grow in pots, I find it easier, you can move them around.  
I remember the first time I went to the MJ Store, I loved being able to pick out the stone you want.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 23, 2008)

Agree, deeeed, tho i have been going to my closet and getting the stone i want since i started growing.  It was Awesome buying from a club.  I still hesitate to smoke in public, even the truck is odd.  And KGB, i dont think i will ever get over "it" being legal.

(Just smoked some deisel from last year, and added some northern lights 5, spending way to long on a "quick reply".)

the journal......
watching plants in the smoke,
tired of living in a Japanese painting,
As always,
least populated finishes last in the war against fire.
The fire fights on.  Tho the battle will be won.  The forest will revive.
Good growin!


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 23, 2008)

Don't get me wrong I still worry Tcbud about leos but it's always something we are going to do is worry.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 26, 2008)

Last night while watering, out in the haze of the evening, i found two of my oldest plants in early flower!  i did not expect this untill next month, but with the smoke and lack of light and the fact that they are pretty old plants, i guess i am ready to see them flower.  Pics to follow in the next day or so.
Tuffy and the Monster in flower July 25, 08


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 26, 2008)

Dude, GREAT grow. I've been watching this grow, and these plants are HUUUGE! Checkin back soon man.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 27, 2008)

Yep, two of the oldest plants that were outside in April, are now flowering.  They were the seeds i started the end of Febuary, i think it was.  So they have been alive and vedging for like 15 weeks!  They are also the largest plants in the garden, so far.

1 amethyst and northern lights early flower
2 amethyst and northern lights early flower
4 amethyst and northern lights  farther along in flower, this plant i harvested some of it then let the plant grow, it is the same plant as my avatar.
3 the LST plant as pictured above, they are Purps from BC seed company clones.

The smoke is still heavy in our area because the upper winds are not blowing, neither are the winds close to the earth.  I wonder how much light is really getting thru.  I saw, yesterday, a maple with red leaves like it was fall already.  Out of the last five weeks, i think i have seen blue sky here four days is all and i only remember three.  You can see the ash on the plants, dosent matter if you wash them off, the next day they will be ashey again. 
I am also going to let the bubble gum momma plant Ettesun gave me go to flower, as cloning right now is just not in the plans.  She will be experiencing the dark for the first time in her life tonight or tomarrow night.  She should go into flower imediately.  I fed her about a week ago and gave her a bad case of nute burn, but she has recovered from it, i hope after flushing her five times, five days straight.  Some of her leaves still have brown areas (nute burn) but most lower effected have fallen off.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yum


----------



## tcbud (Jul 27, 2008)

:rofl:


----------



## IRISH (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello TC. havent been by in awhile, sry. your plants are an inspiration to me. i wish we could grow out in the yard here as you, legally. alot of folks around here have been busted as growers so far this summer.:hairpull: they are out to take as many down as they can before we get our vote in nov. it's really a shame that good people can face lengthy prison time for growing a few plants here. although, on a lighter note, it looks as if the majority of the voters are on my side. . so keep up the good work , and keep those wonderful pics' coming. were hoping they get a handle on the fires there soon. keep em green ...


----------



## tcbud (Jul 30, 2008)

My attempt at FIM yeilded four nice long buds find them below.  The trichs were cloudy, no amber at all.  I have to start making room for the big plants that are going to start flowering soon, so a few will be harvested in the next week (weather they are fully ready or not).

i smoked some finger hash from this girl tho, and i napped for an hour after.


----------



## megan23247 (Jul 30, 2008)

*YUMMY! Never had finger hash before but i'm guessing from the nap thats its some good stuff.  Everything is lookin good girlfriend!  Keep up the good work...i'll be following along.  *


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 31, 2008)

Sweet colors on the colas...


----------



## tcbud (Aug 4, 2008)

Been having a "discussion" about over watering here at the ranch.  Some of us believe that the plants should be watered everyday (by this i mean till the water runs from the bottom of the container in huge amounts).  Then there are some here who wish to let the containers dry out some, as the book says (tho keeping in mind that since container gardening in the heat the soil will dry out quickly).

So find below, the second time these plants have actually wilted before their next watering.  I was out of town for two days, they wilted a little more than i wanted.  Last Friday was their first experience with a little wilt compared to the pics you find below.  By the time i was done last night watering, Tuffy (tallest of the trees) was well on her way to reviving.  The other two trees were looking perky and happy this morning, along with the other clones in the garden.

This morning i noted that all but two plants are now doing the early flower thing.  So the next feed will be a bloom feed.  The trees are budding up strong, and the stalks are getting thicker and thicker on those plants.

Third pic shows some early morning visitors to the garden.  The covey of quail those babies belong to has about 14 members in the family.  That is the highest i was able to count them as they were all over the place.

I also moved the "new" clones around some so they get better light all round.  The LST girls are being tied to the fence to let more light into the center of the pot.

I have to chop some plants, and cant make up my mind which.  The revedging girls will probably be the first to go.  I took a small bottom stalk of the Grand daddy Purple and dried it.  I am gonna try it out, that may decide if it lives or it dies.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 6, 2008)

Smoke report on the Sugar Grandaddy Purple, WOW, i was amazed, (i took just a small stem from the bottom of the plant when i took the Purps) was not expecting to get as high as i did.  The trichs are mostly clear with some small amount of them starting to cloud.  I got zoned with just two/three hits.  This plant is not gonna get chopped, even tho it is one of the smallest.  I do have two others that are revedging of this strain, and a few clones from them vedging now. This plant particularly smells so skunky and potent in the jar that it is all i want to smoke now.

The smoke report on the first of the Purps is not as good, but it was a nice mind high tho.  It smells kinda fruity in the jar and i think grape is the scent i am thinking of.  The smoke is also kinda harsh, hope that mellows with curing.  Each time i have smoked this, i felt the need to nap.  I was out of town the last two days of drying and the cooler was not on so the humidity was not as much as usual.  I am thinking this was the reason that the bud might be harsh.

Over all, i am now thinking of scrapping the revedging Purps (i will still have one that is one of the largest plants).  The Kush is also in danger of getting chopped, but the amount of bud if it does bud would be amazing if i dont chop it.  I did not care so much for this strain last year, it was real green and had a minty taste.  The Mango i want to keep for the fact it is the only one.  Got to get it together and get my count back on track.


----------



## annscrib (Aug 7, 2008)

very nice buds tc and good luck with ur clones as well,,,


----------



## tcbud (Aug 7, 2008)

The garden changed today.  The revedging plants are gone (the grand daddys are still there tho, two of them are vedging still).  They are drying and were clipped up and will be made into hash later in the year (most of the trichs were clear and some cloudy).  The Amethyst plant was mostly worth saving, her trichs were almost all cloudy.  So she is hanging nicely in the drying area downstairs.

It is much easier to walk into the garden now and you dont have to worry about smashing up against the plants in the back.  The light will reach the plants better now that they have more room too.

Pictures soon, i am still very bummed.  Next year, i am not gonna do this again.  Next year, only start one or two over the amount i can have in bud.  It was real hard taking those plants before their time.


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 8, 2008)

I love all fellow growers! I love to see bud, perferably mine!LOL
Way to go!


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 8, 2008)

Will be looking for the Kush report.


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 8, 2008)

*So when did you say I could come visit?   Im affraid I wont leave if I do cause those buds look TOOO GOOD!  Just let me know and ill pack the cat up and we will head your way...and dont forget I WORK FOR WEED! lol.

Looks good girlfriend...I wish I had your backyard.  LUCKY! 

:48: *


----------



## tcbud (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry KGB, the smoke report on the kush is drying on a screen downstairs, getting ready to go into the "make hash later" bag.  Tho the kush i grew last year was one of the stoniest plants of all them.  (last years report, the kush was nice and green colored, smooth tasting, good body/head high, and had a minty flavor.  The husband and daughter liked it best of all last fall.)

Oh, and sorry Megan for not answereing your question, *finger hash* is the sticky stuff you get on your fingers when making the buds ready for drying or trimming them up.  You rub your fingers together hard over something and then try to get all that black stuff off and into a little nug.  Then you put it in your pipe and smoke it.  It is basicly just trichs that have rubbed off on your fingers.  Also, come on by any time Megan, i got lots for you to do around here, keep you as stoned as you like, lol...

Find below,
1.  The Garden from my desk. (all pics are taken from second story window)
2.  Tuffy and the old Purps (plants that were put out in April) Back Right Side of Garden
3.  Right back of Garden
4.  "new" clone, some of these are sitting up on other pots with soil in them to get them the most sun as possible.  Like the plant in the back corner of the third pic is on a pot.:woohoo: they just look taller in the pics, than they actually are.  Tho, pic 2 shows the tallest plants in the garden.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 13, 2008)

The smoke is back, we had a few very nice days, but due to the wind (that made the smoke go away) the fires have blown up again.  We lost some firefighters in a helio crash, and one had a tree fall on him, may they rest in peace.  FireFighters are True American Heros in my book.  I hope this ends soon.

Find below,

1-4 The Three Oldest Plants in the Garden, 3 weeks into flower.
two amethyst+northernlights
one Purps
taken bout seven last evening, you can see the smoky sky behind the plants.  Ash still rains on them.

5-7 Some of the "New Clones" done in the ezcloner, two weeks into flower.

8 My attempt at LST, this plant decided it just didnt want to grow along the fence, tho i have two stalks still tied to the fence. It is also two weeks in flower. Cloned in dirt. Purps
i have never uploaded this many in one post.:holysheep:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 13, 2008)

*hi tcbud sorry i havnt been in earlier ,,,your garden and plants look fantastic they are truley amazing 
sorry to hear of the fires again and the lives lost 
i wish u safe 
take care :48:
ps ill have to try that finger hash next trim ,,thanks :heart:*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 13, 2008)

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: :**: :**: 

Ok no smoke report..lol..

Plants are really bushie.. Nice garden buddy.lol


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Hey girl lookin good!  Cant believe the smoke is back! Know what that means? I take back what I said last time...Your gonna have to come stay with me girlfriend, you may not want to leave, and kiki will love you to death literally   And I wont make you work for weed BUT I will make you teach me how to make my garden look as good as yours.  *


----------



## Hick (Aug 14, 2008)

> FireFighters are True American Heros in my book. I hope this ends soon.



..I'll drink to THAT!!... 
"Bless" the fire fighters


----------



## tcbud (Aug 14, 2008)

I talked to two FireFighters yesterday while taking dear Dad out for a hot dog.  They said the closest fire to me (there is another complex but it is not as near) will be "contained" in five days.  That means the circle will be closed around it by fire lines.  Then it is burn out and clean up.  He said the river is part of the fire line.  Back when this started i visited Ettesun and saw the fire burning down to the river that day.  It was a strange feeling seeing the flames comming down the bank to the river. Creepy and Scarey.  Every time a FireFighter is near enough to thank I tell them thank you.

I will rise my glass any time and toast the brave Men and Women who Fight Fires.  

Cheers Hick.


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 14, 2008)

Praying for ya buddy..


----------



## tcbud (Aug 18, 2008)

I guess i should not have said a word about the fires being contained by today.  That very day i wrote those words the fire lines were jumped agian!  Now they are putting containment dates at early September.  Today it is clear here, that means wind, bummer.

On another note. Yesterday had a drip system put in.  Is gonna be odd not going out to water.  Keeping an eye on it for now to see if it gives enough water.  I have a well, so i dont know how long to let it flow, and at what intervals yet.  I dont want to inadvertantly empty the well.

Otherwise the girls are doing well.  I am still getting some yellow leaves on the bottom of the plants. But, not near like a couple weeks ago.  Next week i start the heavy bloom ferts Cha Ching and Dr. Hornby's Big Bloom, on the oldest plants.


----------



## deeeeeed (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey, I used FF exclusively, Grow Big, Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom, let me know how you liked the Cha Ching.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 18, 2008)

After reading a thread just now on feeding, i am wondering if i am under-feeding my plants.
The bottles said to do it weekly, and i am reading like some people are doing it with every and every other watering.......maybe that is why my leaves are yellowing a little on the bottoms of the plants.  One post was saying take the feeding to the point of burn and back off,....gonna go back and look at that chart...and the brother (who is an actual horticulturist, by degree of some college) said i might as well be using a fert that reads 10-10-10 than the fox farm grow big.  But then, he is feeding his plants from top dressing with some pellets..and my plants/buds look better.  So what does he know? (rhetorical qestion, no need to answer)


----------



## Melissa (Aug 18, 2008)

*sorry to hear about the delay in containment 

but glad to hear your ladies are doing well :48:

keep you and yours safe tcbud ,,,thinking of ya *


----------



## IRISH (Aug 20, 2008)

hello tc. sorry have'nt been by your grow in a bit. last pics looked nice.
exactly how close are these fires to you? are you getting fall out ash on the farm? thats pretty scarey that the one fire crossed a river. thanks for visiting my ww grow. hey, have you heard from ette. lately? stay safe tc.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 20, 2008)

Banjo, yes the ashes fall on the plants (pretty thick some days when the wind is right).  The fire did not cross the river, they are using the river for a fireline, for one complex of fires.  After the last few days of much cooler weather maybe they are gonna get a handle on the fires soon.  The smoke here has been a lot less these last couple days.  And Ette, i believe she is pretty busy right bout now.......thanks for stopping by everyone.
I am not actually threatened by the fires here (unless you consider falling ash a threat).  The one that was close got put out almost imediately, as it was close to homes and the hiway.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 22, 2008)

Last night after taking a lot of pictures of two bucks in my yard, i took these of the plants.

1.  Amethyst+Northernlights (dif. from below, bud on right about five wks, this is the plant i harvested from the beginning of July)
2.  Amethyst+Northernlights, Monster (almost 4 wks, one of the plants put out early)
3.  Visitor to the garden last evening
4.  LST (3 wks) Purps clone
5.  LST (plant above) Purps clone
6.  "new clone" (3 wks)

(there are more pictures of the Bucks in the  Share Your Photography thread here)


----------



## Melissa (Aug 23, 2008)

*they look stunning tcbud  you must be so proud of your girls :48:*


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 23, 2008)

Yummmmmmm


----------



## smokybear (Aug 23, 2008)

They look fantastic. Nice work. Definitely keep us posted on your progress my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 24, 2008)

I gave the girls their first dose of this new Purple Max Snow Storm nutes this evening. The directions indicate i should decrease my normal nutes to 1/3. I am just going to use this on two plants first. Two of the "new clones" are gonna get the experimental doses (call them new clone 1 and 2, as that is their standing in the garden). If they do well, i will do the other "new clones". The oldest plants wont get any at all. Everyone out there is getting a dose of "Cha Ching" by Fox Farms tonight.

The bottle says to watch for nute burn, because the Purple Max makes the nutes get taken up better than without. We will see. I am currently experiencing major yellowing of my fan leaves (watering less and spraying with the epsom salts has not helped). The partner says this is normal. The leaves around the buds are staying a nice dark green.
Wish me luck with this new stuff.....it will be interesting.
(bottle also indicates that leaves also may turn purple!)

Also on a side note, noticed yesterday the plants are putting on a light frost of trichs! And, the Tuffy plant that is a Amethyst cross Northernlights has purple on the leaves of the buds. Looks awesome.


----------



## tcbud (Aug 25, 2008)

1.  "new clones" purps
2.  Amethyst+NorthernLights tuffy
3 - 5. "new clones" purps
6.  Mango, revedged

One month tomarrow for the three large plants and
twentythree days for the "new clones" purps.  The mango revedged.


----------



## Melissa (Aug 26, 2008)

*GoodLuck with the new stuff tcbud 

your ladies look beautifull  :48:*


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Aug 26, 2008)

:holysheep:  Damn Tc i come back and you have a jungle going  lol wow do the ladies look great:hubba:  need any help trimming them lol. well great job im gonna stick around and see what the secret is lol


----------



## tcbud (Aug 26, 2008)

I start looking at these buds today and notice on over a dozen the top hairs all gone.  Like the 'lil girls went to the beauty shop and got crew cuts!  So i grab the camera to take some pics, gonna ask you all what might be doing this.  On shot two i find the culprit.  The darn guy is eating right in front of me.  So i begin the chase.  It hops from plant to plant with me chasing him, tho slowly cause he is the same color as the plants.  I tried a few times to catch him and gave up on that.  Those with sensitive stomaches may want to cover your eyes.  I squished that bad boy and took his picture.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 26, 2008)

yummy!


----------



## DomsChron (Aug 26, 2008)

Those darn grasshoppers~!

You got him good though! Keep up the GREAT work tcbud! :aok:


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 26, 2008)

*DAMN that grasshoper for trying to get high for free on your crop! lol.  Good thing they have such a good Mommy to kill da bugs for them. *


----------



## Ettesun (Aug 26, 2008)

:lama:

I'm back.  The grandkids just about wore me out!  :giggle:
They are back with their Daddy now and I'm getting back into my 'other' life.  Whatever that may be...  :rofl:

Take Care and God Bless.

eace:


----------



## Melissa (Aug 27, 2008)

*Hi Tcbud 
 you did a fine job with the grass hopper :giggle:*


----------



## tcbud (Aug 29, 2008)

These last few days we have been having a heat wave.  108f yesterday.  With the swamp cooler on when it gets real hot outside, it brings in the smell of the girls.

1-3. purps clones
4.    amethyst+NL to be harvested this weekend
5.    mango, revedged
6.    LST buds
7.    The sister plant to the Amethyst+NothernLights, showing more Northernlights tendencies.  Looks nothing like its sister.  No purple color at all.


----------



## megan23247 (Aug 29, 2008)

*Dang girl!  You have some trees growing now!  Nice job!  You gotta GREEN GREEN thumb thats for sure! Oh I wish I had the chance to grow outside like some of yall.  Cant wait till you smoke da purps and give us a smoke report I just saw some of that in a magazine the other day and yours look even yummier! *


----------



## tcbud (Aug 30, 2008)

Today we harvested the AmethystNorthernLights as seen in the above post (Pic #4).  She was one of the seeds started at the first of this journal.  I took some of her around the end of June/begining of July.  I then let her go, she continued to bloom, putting on more and more size and new buds.  She Actually grew a new branch that started to flower on/about July 26, along with the other older plants in the garden.  Her Trichs on the oldest buds were cloudy and amber, on the second oldest buds all cloudy, and on the youngest bloom all clear.  The youngest bud was set apart from the others, as i will prolly put it in with the "to be made into hash" bag.


----------



## IRISH (Aug 30, 2008)

hey tc.  nice. nice. nice. great lookin' bud. happy for y'all. i'm harvesting my white widow in the morning. . i ordered some more n.l. original. the last i had, none would sprout. maybe this time. congrats on the amethyst x N L . very nice tc.:hubba:  ...


----------



## Melissa (Aug 31, 2008)

*Mmmm :holysheep: that AmethystNorthernLight is just colurful and beautiful ,,i just keep staring at it lol

take care hope all is well :48:  *


----------



## tcbud (Aug 31, 2008)

Me too Melissa, i took the second pic up there and cropped it and made it my screen saver!  So for awhile i will be staring at it and droolling till it is dry.
And
Banjo, will be looking in on you to see your harvest...that WW looked so good when i saw it last.


----------



## risktaker27 (Aug 31, 2008)

wow thos buds look good like mel sail very colurful great job tc

congrats


----------



## Old Hippie (Aug 31, 2008)

VERY NICE! bud looks KILLER!:48:


----------



## KGB30 (Aug 31, 2008)

All I can say is wow what a grow buddy


----------



## tcbud (Sep 1, 2008)

Just had to put up another bud pic of this beauty.  I am using the close up as a screen saver.
The picture of jars is some of what i had left over from last year.  Cleaning up the inventory, makin' a list and checkin' it twice.  The baggie is from this year, the xmas tree bud.
Four to Six more weeks till harvest!
42f this morning at 6am.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 2, 2008)

The "new clones" birthday today (4 weeks in flower)

1.  Mango, I am now thinking i made a mistake labeling the clones when i took them....this looks nothing like the other purps clones.  She has long looking kolas not light purple at all like the other purps kolas, which are short and fat.  She also grew in a totally different form.  So, i am gonna determine here and now she is Mango.  I still have one mango from seed and will compare more when we can smoke each. But still four weeks in flower today.

2.  A Purps bud, 4 weeks

3.  A kinda full shot of Amethyst x NorthernLights, this plant is the one that is showing more NorthernLights characteristics, fat fat hard buds and very long pistles. Where as the other plants turned out dark purple buds, like the ones pictured above. 5 weeks in flower.

46f morning temp.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 3, 2008)

1.  Garden today 9/3/08
2.  Garden one month ago 8/2/08

I added the mollassas to the 1/3 strength nutes (ChaChing) and the Purple Max to all of the plants last evening.  The Purple Max i have used only on two plants and it seems one of them is putting on more size and trichs than the other.  So i decided to use it on all the plants.

(Mollassas 1 Tablespoon per gallon water)
50f


----------



## tcbud (Sep 9, 2008)

1.  Purps, "new clone", 5 wks
2.  close up of Purps bud, "new clone", 5 wks
3.  Buds of my attempt at LST, 5 wks, Thes plants look the worst in the garden for leaf loss.
4.  Mango, revedged, 6 wks, noticed some pink in the pistles one day and cant find it the next.
5.  Amethyst x Northernlights, 6 wks, Plant looks very much like Nothernlights, thick heavy buds, green calix and thick white pistles that are browning some.
6.  Amethyst x Northernlights, 6 wks, Sister plant of the above plant.  This plant has dark purple calix compared to above.  This bud looks identical to the ones harvested pictured in an above post.

The garden still loosing leaves to yellow and drying.  As mentioned above the worst are the two LST.  Tho, the smaller "new clones" also look pretty bad.  I am watering less this week trying again to get these plants more oxygen.  I am also going to trim off the smaller branches below the bud canopy that are not flowering and no longer have leaves on them. I can not really tell if the buds are growing as much as they were.  I am out there every day and dont seem to notice them changing past loosing their leaves.  We are having steady 100+ temps and one plant that gets shade late in the day seems to have some of the largest buds for the "new clones".


----------



## Hick (Sep 9, 2008)

beautifull colors 'bud!!


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 9, 2008)

wow thos purps look great great job as always tc i love them


----------



## tcbud (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for stopping by and for the kind comments.

This year I went for purple.  Next year I am gonna get some clones for mothers and do hopefully four different varieties.  I will be doing some seeds tho from the ones i made this year.  I want to try the Amethyst/Nothernlights x Purps and see if it would be worth keeping going.  So far the Amethyst x Northernlights has pleased me tremendously.

All Girls got ChaChing last night at half strength, and Purple Max at 1/2 teaspoon per gallon (I see no purpling on leaves, the dark purple on the oldest amethystNL bud is really dark tho).  Also added in the molassas, at 1 Tablespoon per gallon.  Next feeding they will get Dr. Hornby's Big Bud (last two weeks of feeding for the older plants).  This is 0-40-10, I think, if i remember right.

Seems like the oldest Purps (from seed) bud is not getting bigger.  Seems like the Purps clones bud have caught up with her in size.  :hippy:


----------



## Melissa (Sep 10, 2008)

*beautiful pretty ladies :woohoo:*


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 10, 2008)

*Dang girl you can really grow some good lookin ****!   I cant wait to come visit!   You go girl!  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 11, 2008)

*Those ladies are simply beautiful tcbud. :hubba:  Gotta love that purple color.  *


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 11, 2008)

Those are lovely, very nice Tc  :hubba:     
Peace and safe growing wishes for ya.


----------



## GMCORP (Sep 12, 2008)

So beautiful!  Thanks for the lovely comment!  I must connect very strongly with the Spirit inside me to not be jealous of those gorgeous purple buds...


----------



## IRISH (Sep 13, 2008)

hello tcbud. you rock. does that ameth. x nl taste as good as it looks'? .
harvested my ww two weeks' ago, or so. this is what i look like after smoking it -:huh: :laugh: :dancing:  ...lol... 
your grows are very impressive tc. keep it up, and grow 'em big ...


----------



## tcbud (Sep 14, 2008)

GMCORP, Your journal has inspired me to grow ICE. Mentioned it yesterday to the "other half", and showed him the pictures on your last page of your journal, he was very impressed.

Banjo, the Amethyst x NorthernLights has a fruity aroma when dried.  It smokes kinda fruity going in and a little earthy comming out. (Read a thread here on Aroma and Taste here, dont know if i am using the earthy right, but fruity definately discribes the smell.)  The stone from it is a more up/mind high with no crash, very smooth comedown.  I am very interested to try it when I can let it go to complete maturity.  We are gonna let the three oldest plants go to at least half amber.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 15, 2008)

1 - 3  Amethyst x NorthernLights, 1 and 2 the same plant, 3 different plant, both came from same seeds.

4.  The garden as seen from my desk.

5.  Southwest corner of the garden, shows 2 purps and the unknown plant that looks very much like the mango.

6.  Northern side of the garden, shows the oldest purps farthest away, then the Amethyst x NorthernLights (darkest buds of all plants) and the purps LST in foreground

7 - 8 Purps Bud


----------



## risktaker27 (Sep 15, 2008)

words cant even  express how beautiful thos plants are tc allways love looking at your pics thx


----------



## Melissa (Sep 16, 2008)

*:yeahthat:  absoultey fantastic tcbud ,,them purple ones are just plain awesome eace:*


----------



## Ilikebigbuds (Sep 16, 2008)

WOW!!! I mean ...... I gotta wipe the tears..... I am so thrilled seeing these beauties!

I so wish I could grow out doors! some day I will, somewhere I am!


Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## tcbud (Sep 21, 2008)

This morning, out in the garden, looking at the color of the trichs on the three oldest plants.  I am seeing some amber, and most all trichs are cloudy.  These three plants went into flower on July 26, September 20 is eight weeks.  On one of the plants he brought in a few samples for me to look at (earlier) and.......they were so filled with amber I started freaking.  So we went outside to look some more.  Taking a larger sample, we found that closer to the buds themselves the trichs to be all cloudy.  This plant is a cross between Amethyst and NorthernLights (looking more northernlights like), if i remember correctly northernlights has a eight week flowering time.  Then we checked the dark purple amethystnorthernlights (all cloudy). He was pulling down a bud for me to take a pic of and the branch snapped.  So the pics below.  Pulled out the dehydrator, to dry this bud.  I want to try smoking some (like i could really tell as bombed on codine as i am right now).  Gonna be watching these girls daily, and possibly be harvesting next weekend.

(side note, I am on some codine cause of a tooth ache, so the above may not make as much sense as i think)


----------



## Melissa (Sep 22, 2008)

*tcbud,,i feel for you ,,nothing worse than toothache
but with a bud like that your mind would soon be else where :hubba:
absoultley beautiful ,,the purple is awesome ,,let us know how she smoked  
you must be so proud :48:*


----------



## tcbud (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks Melissa,  Waiting right now on going to the dentist.  
Did put that smoke in the dehydrator.  I think the unit is missing a fan.  Seems to me that a fan is spose to blow the warm air onto the product.  But this one is missing a fan, if it is suposed to be there.  And the buds dried from just heat and no air.  It was almost black by the time it was dry.  It got me high(er), but tasted awful.  Smells pretty bad too.

45f here this morning, the plants are getting purple on the leaves from the cold now.


----------



## KGB30 (Sep 23, 2008)

Sweet colors..


----------



## tcbud (Sep 27, 2008)

The plants that were from seed will be harvested this week.  Two Amethyst x NorthernLights, and one Purps. The trichs are about 25% amber overall on the plant.  The darkest purple plant will be first, as it is looking to have the most amber trichs.  The mango now is also showing some amber and if i can i will harvest her too this next week.  Seems like it is gonna take me a day per plant.  These four plants will have flowered nine weeks plus a few days by the time i get to them all.

The garden looks pretty bad, between yellowing and losing leaves, then the cold turning what is left purple.  The garden is now only getting direct sun about eight hours a day.The trichs on the "new clones" are still cloudy and they will be nine weeks flowering on October 4..


----------



## Old Hippie (Sep 27, 2008)

:holysheep: Looking good tc! Bet that purple stuff taste RIGHTOUS!:aok:


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh goodness your plants have gotten huge!  They look awesome girlfriend for real.  Wish I was there with you for the harvest!  Lookin good.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 29, 2008)

Half of the plant AmethystNorthernLights (purple traits amNL) came down in the evening.  Because, He wanted to help with This Plant, His baby, Tuffy.  This is one of the Plants he put out in like March (if I remember the month right).  He named her Tuffy and she was the largest plant in the garden.  He trimmed her as he wanted, which means more green leaves than I would have done.  Tho the buds I am holding I trimmed (I will prolly retrim his a bit when they are dry).  He even made up a plate for our daughter and wanted me to post it here for her. (Come and get it C, and he will buy your gas)  I think it is funny cause he was knocking out 2-3 branches to my one.  He didnt even want to mess with the popcorn buds, as seen on the plate (there were two plates this full.  It took a total of four hours to get her on the drying screens.  Now, the next AmethystNorthernlights (she has the NL traits) comes down tomarrow morning.  Her, I named, Monster.


----------



## megan23247 (Sep 29, 2008)

*:holysheep:  Dang that stuff looks SO good!!  :hubba:  Looks like purple heaven, Looks like yall are in heaven, If your daughter ever makes it to your house she to will be in purple heaven.   Yall did 'ANL' proud thats for sure! *


----------



## tcbud (Oct 1, 2008)

She was topped, she grew huge with two beautiful center kolas.  She was the fastest growing plant in the garden.  Thru Smoke and lack of sun she grew.  She was the first in the garden to flower.  She is also my entry this month for bud pic of the month.  The cold this last couple weeks has turned her a little purple on the tips of her bud leaves.  It took me almost twelve hours to trim her.  I think we are close to a pound with her, when she is dry (I know exactly how much a three pound bass weighs hanging from my hand and the bang she went down stairs in was heavier than a nice bass).  She has the some of the hardest heaviest bud in the garden.  The purps and her sister plant are just so much more airy than her.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 1, 2008)

The Purps from BC Seed Company, I bought a year ago last spring. She is the sweet mama plant to my "new clone" purps. Her Trichs are mostly cloudy and maybe 10-15% amber. She looks alot like the Amethyst x NorthernLights but she is not as dark purple. She took me ten hours (with smoke breaks and a half hour for lunch) to clip up and I never did finish with the last clip. Gonna take a lesson and let her dry for a couple days then finish trimming her. After yesterday and today, I am so HAPPY that I am not harvesting agian for at least a week. The "new clone" purps, I want to let go till they are heavy into the amber as I can stand to wait. Frost will be a problem very soon, along with the rain this weekend.
Thank Goodness for Fiskars Sissors......and Medical MJ.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 2, 2008)

*:holysheep: tcbud your my heroine lol they look just awesome ,,,dam i bet its like bud central in your house ,,takecare and be safe 
:48:*


----------



## tcbud (Oct 2, 2008)

Yes, Melissa, it is bud central.  It smells like it too!  It is also paranoia central too....kinda.  I hate to leave the house cause there are still plants in the garden.  This is the time folks round here start getting ripped off.  It is a problem all outdoor growers face.  A friend in the next county got ripped last year and this year he is sleeping in the his back yard next to the plants now.
The Kerosene was delivered the other day when I was clipping up one of those plants....And he commented on the "aroma" of my garden.  I gave him a real nice bud of what I was working on and asked him not to tell anyone about the "aroma" at my place.  Everywhere you drive round here you get that tell tale aroma of ripe bud.  I try not to tell anyone I am growing, I can count who knows on one hand and two of those are growers too.  This year, because of the surplus, my smokin' friends will be pleasantly suprized at Christmas....I am so proud of the turn out this year.  I found some real cool old bottles/jars to put the presents/bud in, the kind that metal clips hold down glass lids.  They are the smallest I have ever seen.  Will take a quarter oz easy.  I am picking up some more Quart jars today, from a friend.  I am gonna have to clear a shelf or two in the hall closet to store all this.  When I get them in jars (starting Saturday, I think) it is gonna be fun burping them for a week.
Thanks to all of you for looking in here, and all the help you all have been to me.  Especially when I get freaked about things like yellow leaves and rain.
I wish I could share some of this smoke with all of you.


----------



## sc00bys00 (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow! Those buds look nummy!  I am still a couple of weeks away from harvesting my small plant - then I have the dry and cure process...Sigh!


----------



## megan23247 (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh my goodness girlfriend!  Yall are gonna be smoking for months!  Those cola tops on that one plant are freaking huge!!!  Man I wish I could smoke that Purple with ya cause da stuff looks edible im tellin ya!  You go girl!  I know ive said it before but my gosh you have a GREEN THUMB!  Lucky Lady.  Hope nobody steals your crop sweetie.

Oh and I voted for your Purp so I hope you win. TTYL


----------



## tcbud (Oct 4, 2008)

He moved the plants up on the porch and steps yesterday to get them out of the rain.  I took these pics about dinner time last evening.  This is the first time I have been able to get a real close look at the "new clone" mango (she has been sitting on a pot and to high up and in a corner to look at easily).  Love those long kolas.  She is bout five percent amber now.  The only one that is showin more than just a few amber Trichs.

Where do you look for amber trichs when you look?  I have been taking small peices of the frosted leaves in the bud, in a few different locations.  Seems like the top I find amber more than the underside of the leaves.  But, Still not enough amber to take them.  I want at least a pound of heavy hitting smoke, the Purps.    Most of the trichs are cloudy, some more cloudy than others still.
thanks for looking in...
and thanks agian for the help about mold, in another thread.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2008)

hey tcbud..those are some beautiful purp...great job..ill post you up some mold shots of what im finding girl...and if caught soon you can remove it..but from the looks you dont have but a week or so to go...tell hubby to get out and hold that unbrella for HER..what kinda Gentelman is he..lol..i made some comer for the container to help aid in the drying while it was raining...just took some of the plastic signs 18x24 they use for political names this time a year for election..lol..and cut a side so the stalk goes threw and then another one on other side..worked well..you can see it in my first grow later pages..i just braught her inside...things look great in your yard,  are you not worried the delivery guy you gave bud too will not return late at night?...sorry justy goes against my #1 rule...Dont tell no one..and when meter man says it smells...i tell him it could be his breath..lol..just kidding...Have a great smokeout...im sure you been waiting for these days to come..huh?  thanks for shareing..and KEEP M PURPLE


----------



## tcbud (Oct 4, 2008)

Just finished the final trim on the Amethyst x NorthernLights.  This was the plant taken last Saturday and Sunday.  She was much more airy than her sister plant.  Gonna be burping these jars this week, three times a day or so for ten minutes.  Then it is heading for the darkness, comming out about the end of the month.  I did try some and it was a nice smooth high, mostly mental, about two hours and no hard crash.  The smoke itself was very smooth, not like the early plants I had to take.
Monday I will be canning the other Amethyst x NorthernLights.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Oct 4, 2008)

All I can say is.... AMAZING! Those purple buds are really something to look at.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 4, 2008)

hey tcbud...thanks for stopping in and haveing a look see at my Ladie...here is a link on the mold i found early..as you see this mold is on tip of budd..i have found it also deep down in the budd,,and have been clipping and checking her daily..i feel its come to a halt now that shes in my flower room under my control..lol..do you inspect your budds dureing the burp?  I like to dump mine out and inspect them keeping an eye out for that mold..also keeps the budds seperted more i think...That is truely some beautiful purple..and you say after burping the jars you will be putting themm into darkness..I read and do keep them in dark from the time they hang dry..all the way untill I puul the jars from the cellar to smoke...looks like you and Hubby will be set for weed for some time..Thanks for shareing ..take care and be safe


mold link:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31981


----------



## tcbud (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks a bunch 4u, really apreciate it. (the link on mold)
As for taking the buds out to air them, so far no.  I just take the lid off for ten minutes or so, then back into the dark they go.  Do you recomend taking them out of the jars to air?  Seems like all that movement would mess with the trichs?  And, yes, I dry them in the dark too.  Some hang, some on screens.
The above jars, are not purps, but a cross of Amethyst and NorthernLights, I pollenated a Amethyst female last year with a Norhternlights male.  Three out of four females I got from the seeds showed the Amethyst triats, and one the NothernLights traits (shown above in post called monster).  The Purple bud in the jars above was the darkest purple bud I have.  The buds on the plants on my porch, those are the Purps from BC seed Co.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2008)

hey tcbud...I dont take my budds out of jars every day...maybe onece a week..just to inspect and to seperate them...you know how they compack them selfs down...i burp mine only 2 times a day..one in morning and one at night...and give them a shake to lossen them up...when i harvest..I like to leave more fan leaf on then most..i read it helps protect the trichs by covering them in the hang...and then in Brown bag opening onece a day and running hand threw to seperate the buds..and when in jars the fan leafs start to crumble up..but trichs protected...after cure  I then remove whats left of the fan leafs and fill Jars up and store in my celler for future consumption..This is what works for me..you and Hubby find what works for you  and run with it..then build upon it to improve...Im inpressed you have crossed and bred your own seeds..and have grown them out to full females..Have you tested your product yet?..let me know..im interested in what you found...well enough of this blabbing..Im going to smoke a bong now

Take care and be safe


----------



## tcbud (Oct 7, 2008)

No, 4u, I have not tested the bud that were from the seeds we polinated.  It is still drying and curing.  We did put some in a dehydrator, and I smoked some, BUT, I was so loaded on vacidan, I couldnt tell you if it got me high.  I will be testing it soon and will let you know how it turns out....The dark purple plant is not smelling near as good as the one that was green and like the NorthernLights.

I harvested one Sugar Granddaddy Purple this morning.  Almost all of her trichs were cloudy, with very few amber.  She was one of the first clones I got this year.  She also had spider mites real bad at one point.  The reason I trimmed her up real good is she had LOTS of dead leaves.  I tried when out in the garden to pull them off when they went brown, but she was a stubborn plant and wouldnt let you pull them off.  So, I trimmed her down to some real hard nugs and put her on a screen.  I have one more of her strain outside.

Tomarrow morning and the next, all of my plants will be brought down.  We have a very hard frost comming from what the weather man is saying.  The only one that may be the exception, will be the last Sugar Granddaddy Purple.  Her I can see bringing inside during the night and taking her back out when it warms.  Big maybe there.  I just would like to see some amber on her before I harvest her.  She is still mostly clear trichs, with some clouding.  The others are all very cloudy with some amber and less clear.


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Oct 7, 2008)

MMMM that bud looks yummy.  I bet you can't wait for that to dry


----------



## tcbud (Oct 7, 2008)

I harvested a sister plant to this one a couple weeks ago.  I dont think I put up pics of her.  She is freaking awesome to smoke.  She is not so smooth but she tastes as good as she smells when wet.  She gives a real nice mellow high and no hard crash.  I am hoping to keep the last Sugar Grandaddy Purple out as long as I can.  Frost is comming.:holysheep: 

After Posting a while ago, I went out to take some last Pics of the plants.  While out there, I harvested and hung four Purps.....hung them and let some warm air in downstairs.  (Didnt want to harvest in the morning, cause the one I took today was pretty wet from dew) I am going to cure them to the letter of the sticky post "How to Cure Your Meds" here.  This will be the first time I have hung plants without taking off the shade leaves.  But as you can tell, not many shade leaves left.

Now Still Standing out in the garden are...
1 Sugar Granddaddy Purple
1 Mango...taking her as soon as I organize some more space tomarrow.
1 Sugar Grandaddy Purple clone that flowered in the cloner and I tried to pollenate with Purps Pollen.
1 of the LST attempt Purps.


----------



## daf (Oct 7, 2008)

awesome looking buds, have fun


----------



## tcbud (Oct 8, 2008)

Airing the jars, and inspecting for mold.

1.  Purps on the left and AmethystNorthernLights on the right.  Of the purps there is about another quart plus, still in a bag.
2.  AmethystNorthernLights (looks and smells like the northernlights we grew last year)


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 10, 2008)

HAPPY TIMES....HAPPY TIMES......The greatest day is Havest time..:yay: ..those are wicked tcbud...sorry been busy myself...I just :heart:  the purple..and I will take the plate in the Middle up ther..lol..and the fourth jar from the right top...and the pile in on the top left corner.:rofl: ...how much you recon dry weight on the purple budd?..You did an awesome job.:clap: ..wish i could smoke a :bong1:  of it with ya..just a heads up. ...you may want to view pics that you post dont have your local on there..it looks like your reading glasses are on you mail...I dont care that people know im in Seattle   its a big ol city..just dont want them getting any closer...just my thaughts..and looking out for ya..well your purple budds anyway.:rofl: .you say you pollinated sugerdaddy with purps pollen..how did it go?..thanks for shareing and enjoy the rest of your Harvest weekend..I know I will..:48: 


Take care and be Safe:bolt:


----------



## Old Hippie (Oct 10, 2008)

:holysheep: Those are some Mighty Pretty Buds Girl, you have a purple, I mean GREEN Thumb!


----------



## megan23247 (Oct 11, 2008)

*Lookin yummy as always girlfriend!  Wish I could taste that stuff. *


----------



## tcbud (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks 4u, I think I airbrushed the address off the mail.   (tho everything written in this Grow Log is a figment of my imagination.)  Thanks for looking out for me.... (and full of information too....).

Thank you also Old Hippy for the very nice compliment.  I admired the heck out of your garden/yard/harvest thru your grow too.

Megan, I truely wish I could share the harvest with you too, thanks for sticking with me thru my attempt at having a good harvest.

So far, the Sugar Grandaddy Purple and the straight Amethyst (taken early) clone are my fave smoke (amethyst messes with your head so bad, no going into public places on that stuff).  But, but I have yet to try the Purps and Mango.  I am not fond of the AmethystNorthernLights, the purple plant, so far.  It does smoke smooth and I have finished burping both, and they are now curing.  The green plant of that variety smells and tastes very like the NorhternLights we grew last year.  I am not convinced that I should be growing seeds that We have pollenated.  The Sugar Granddaddy Purple, that we tried to pollenate, does not look like she made any seeds.  We are seriously considering revedging her.

*Thanks All of You Folks for comming by and reading my Journal for the 08 Grow here at Marijauna Passion.  May You all Have Weed to Smoke and Love in Your Hearts.*


----------



## tcbud (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, and 4u, havent got a scale, but the all together purple buds in those is maybe a bit under half a pound.  They were not hard nugs, very airy buds.  I would be amazed if I get three pounds total from Our plants.


----------



## KushBlower12 (Oct 11, 2008)

Those are some lovely ladies. Thats how we do it in cal. Hope the smoke is as good as they look. Take care


----------



## IRISH (Oct 12, 2008)

hello tc. have'nt been here in awhile. nice harvest. looks like you will be in smoke for awhile. this has been a great journal. thank you for sharing it with all of us. see you around...bb...


----------



## tcbud (Oct 12, 2008)

Posted below the Purps "new clone", for you Ettesun.  It is a very pretty purple color.  The trichs just shine on these buds.


----------



## Ettesun (Oct 13, 2008)

:lama:
I love purple... my favorite color! 
Just absolutely gorgeous.  So happy you have a great harvest!
And to think what a rough summer you have had and to come out smelling like roses...  well, maybe not quite roses.  :rofl:
Very happy for you and hubby.  Good job!
Thank you for sharing your photos with all of us.  
Good talking to you yesterday.
Take care my friend.  Ette.     eace:


----------



## Ettesun (Oct 13, 2008)

Where's the womens' group???
Later Gator. 
eace:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 22, 2008)

1.  Gifts for a couple friends.  A sample of what we grew.

2.  Jared "new clone" Mango.  This smoke tastes spicey and fruity.  Very nice high, both body and mental.  She had more amber trichs so far of the plants harvested.

3.  The last of the clones I bought last spring.  This Sugar Granddaddy Purple is the Last to be Harvested. (still have a small clone from her tho, that will be revedged hopefully)  She has very cloudy trichs and maybe 30% amber, tho it depends on where you look.  The last ten days or so, she has been wheeled in at night and out again about ten.  She comes down today/now.


----------



## Old Hippie (Oct 23, 2008)

:aok: you sure know what your doin there tc! very pretty buds. 
WTG Girl!:banana:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks Old Hippy, Mostly flying by the seat of my pants and the help of Marijauna Passions kind Members.  This was my second Medical Marijauna grow.
Due to the influx of outsiders coming to my county, because of the amount of plants you can have in flower (12),  the board of Supervisors is gonna amend their rulling and take us back to 6 plants as the state guidlines say.  Is a bummer.  But, this county government cant see that many will stay and live here year round, and grow.  Spending their dollars here.  This could turn into something the county needs, growth.  But then, maybe growth is not what the area needs.  I like it hear as it is, never growing, never changing, (cept for fires maybe, and the lake a mud pond).  Maybe they wont change the rules, but there have been many parents complaining their kids can smell people's crops.  Also, on a plus, from a growers party that happened last weekend, "there were many less people getting ripped off than last year".  Good news there.

If I raise enough cash to buy a flowering light, I may turn the laundry room into a grow room.  I really like growing this wonderful herb.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 23, 2008)

1.  Sugar Grandaddy Purple branch.
2.  The Hope of the Future, Sugar Grandaddy Purple, clone that flowered, does not look to have made seeds, going under 24 hour a day light as soon as I get this last plant finished.


----------



## megan23247 (Oct 23, 2008)

*So if one can only have 6 plants total does the size or how much yeild those 6 plants give have any effect on that or is it just strictly 6 plants and the rest of da details dont matter?  Man I wish Texas was a medicinal state the government just has no idea how many sick people could be feeling better right now if only they had cannabis.  I mean how much more proof do they need that this plant is helping people like ME and YOU live day to day life 'normally' and not in pain.  I refuse to take a pill that the sideffects are worse than the intitial problems you know.  Anyway, my afternoon rant, sorry it was on your page.    On a better note...Im with ETTESUN purple has always been my fav color to!  Guess thats why I cant stop starring at your girls.  Where you gonna do your laundry if you get a light?    *


----------



## tcbud (Oct 24, 2008)

Lol megan bout the laundry, cant get out of laundry.  We will put a splitter on the water outlet for the washer.  It is the only room in the house that isnt kitchen or a bathroom with water running to it.  The room is also on the back side of the house and very dark, so, the light being on at all hours wont bother anyone inside or out.

As for the six plants, the state law says six in flower and twelve in vedge.  I THINK, this is what I read the other day in the artical about how medical marijauna growers have inundated our county.  I read an unbeliveable number of plants are being grown in one area down in the south county, 25,000!!!!! lets see, at 12 per recomendation, means 2083 recomendations in that area alone!!!!  That would mean that area had the biggest population boom since the gold rush!!!  Even at four recomendations per grower, that would be 520 people growing in that area (the little market down there must be doing record business).  The paper reported shots fired, people in flax jackets and guard dogs all over that area.  Since our county is lightly populated, for years now the Sherrifs office has been getting smaller and smaller due to budget cuts.  They can not handle this at all.  The population is up in arms about this problem, not even counting the problem of the gardens around town that are smelling up the area.  The district attorney is in a bad place too, he may have to recomend leaving the 12 plant rule because of the threat of law suits due to the Supreme Court saying that the doc must recomend the amount of pot for the patient.  Who knows how this will turn out, but a public meeting is schedualed for the 28th.
I think residencey should be required to grow, like a years worth of power bills/property tax receipts or something like that.  The area they are growing in.....has no electricty....tho it is a huge subdivision.  Illegal plants are still harvested and busted here. But that is due to Federal money and personel.


----------



## megan23247 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Dang, sounds like Cali has just become their own little country it just amazes me when I think about how it would feel to grow legally must be a huge relief not to have to worry about going to jail.  Im not sure CA new what they were getting into when they decided to allow Med Patients to smoke and grow their own pot.  Im hoping its just a matter of time before the rest of da United States catches up to Cali's way of thinking.  *


----------



## tcbud (Oct 24, 2008)

Maybe the US legislators will finally realize they could raise a HUGE amount of cash taxing MJ.  Is kinda funny they just dont get it.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 24, 2008)

Spent some time re-arranging the linen closet today.  All of this fit nicely on two shelves.  Done burping these jars and now for the month cure.....right.  Been bonging all along.  Today marks the first time the husband will smoke since last January.  I sure love when he gets laid off. I would be amazed if this was the three pounds the county allows.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 25, 2008)

My Mr. Wonderful tried some of this years bud last night (first time smoking since January).  He tried the AmethystNorthernlites "Tuffy", his fave plant.  Her buds are almost black they are so dark purple.  She got him high, he said, she was smooth and easy to smoke.  He kept taking a bit of a nug and putting it in his pipe, saying that she is "black all the way to the stem".  (the light is not good where he was sitting, she is really very very dark purple)  Now I need him to do me a taste test on the Purps bud.  I smoke so much, I cant tell what is good or better, but I can tell the best (I think), my vote goes to the Sugar Grandadddy Purple.  Later smoke reports from him to follow.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2008)

hey tcbud  looks great..who needs clean cloths....lol..its great to have a veriaty to smoke from  it seems that i get tired and not as high on one strain  so ill smoke on another..wow..then go back  if need be..as far as cure..you burpped them for a week to 10 days  then they are ready for the cellar if you have one..or a cool dark place..you may want to get a fridge for that much weed..lol..and will wait for tests from Hubby  thanks KEEP M PURPLE


----------



## tcbud (Oct 25, 2008)

I agree about a variety 4u.  I have some that is great for day time, like the purps, it gets you up and going with just a couple hits, very psyco active.  I find myself doing stuff I have put off for a long time.  The Grandaddy on the other hand, is strictly for the couch and night time.  The early Amethyst is great to smoke when trippin out in the world.  I already thot of getting a small fridge for this stuff.  But, there is an area downstairs that does not heat up much in the winter, but gets pretty warm in summer.  So, for now, the linen closet is gonna have to be the place.  I have some ice chests that may be the way to go, I will check the temps in them over a period of time and see how cool they can or do stay without ice.
As for Mr. Wonderful, and I say that with much love in my heart, he is on the couch, glued to the TV, and has taken one muchie break so far, dried apricots. LOL....he is catching up on all the fave TV programs from the last week.   Tokin' and smokin' he seems to like the Purps real well, he says it is a creeper.  Now, to get him to try the mango.  A friend said to me it reminds him of the blueberry for a fruity taste.  I think is tastes spicey.  I love it when he can smoke with me.  Yip Yip, I dont have to go outside to smoke anymore!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 25, 2008)

your funny...sure would like to try those Purps...sounds like my kinds a smoke..I do have some purple budd comeing  cant wait to grow it..my friend says the Frosting clone he gave me is a purple budd..and wow is the stalk ever purple they are in flower now 2weeks..sounds like Hubby is haveing a great day..and Hope he gets back to work when YOU need him 2...But untill then  smoke it up with him...does he not get tested when returns to work?..I sure hope not..the coolers i think will stay the same tem inside  ice or no ice..test it tho  im curious..i will too..lets check notes next weekend..temps outside and temps inside. Mango is Next grow? thanks for shareing and leaving the kind words in my threads...KEEP M PURPLE


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Wow, im happy your husband smoked! Tell us how he likes the mango!

I agree with 4u2, thats my kind of smoke. So you have anything else still goin' on?*


----------



## Thorn (Oct 26, 2008)

WOW girl you can GROW!!!! Not looked at your journal properly before and just wow, especially those amythest x nl! Your hubby must be so happy now


----------



## tcbud (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks all, He is real happy, off for the season.  He will stop smoking agian sometime in January.  Clean out his system, get ready to go back to work.  Hopefully the economy will be such that he goes back about March.  Is a bummer but the last company he worked for, with the lack of housing starts went out of business.  But, the company he started with last spring, should weather the bad economy pretty good.  He does not know if he will be tested when returning to work, 4u, he does not smoke in case of accidents during work.  If you get hurt on the job, they test for drugs in the blood, if you test possitive, then no workers comp. and are imediately fired.  He wont risk his job over smoking pot.  So, when he works and for a couple months before he starts he does not smoke. ( I have to smoke outside ) 

And 4u, I grew the Mango this year.  Three went to maturity, two from seed, one clone.  Also, will find my thermometers and get out a ice chest and see how the temps from inside and out (of the icechest) vary.

DomsChron, He liked the Mango real well, agreed it had a fruity/spicy taste, he took real big hits off the pipe and coughed and coughed.  By that time of day, before dinner, he was in a real stonned zone, so he would not say if it got him any more stoned.  But, the Purps, he did say he got more and more stoned as he smoked more and more.  He said he did not ever get the the point that he stopped getting more high, each time he hit the pipe.  That was cool to hear.  Yes and no, on anything else going on.  There is a little clone in flower of the Grandaddy in the window.  As soon as I get this last batch of Grandaddy all done, she is going under a 24 hour light to revedge.  I got a one bulb floresent that I am gonna start revedging her under.  Give her some "Grow Big" from Fox Farms and repot her.  I have revedged some plants outdoor before but never inside.  I liked the Granddaddy so much, I am gonna try like heck to get her to become a Mother Plant.  A flowering light is on my xmas list.  I already have a floresent light with like eight bulbs for vedging, costs about thirty bucks a month to use at 17 hours a day.

Thank you Thorn for the compliment,  and yes, this time of year, he is very happy, laid off for the winter.  It was a very long work season for him this year, or seemed that way to me.  Usually, I go with him where he works, but because of my ailing Ol' Dad, and the Garden, I stayed home this year.  It is so nice knowing he is not leaving this afternoon to return to work.


----------



## Thorn (Oct 26, 2008)

yea i bet thats great for you both! so when will he start work again? it sure sounds like he's enjoying being able to smoke again!


----------



## tcbud (Oct 26, 2008)

The* Hope of the Future*, Sugar Granddaddy Purple clone.  She sits in the window now, waiting for a more hours of light.
Thorn, he will start hopefully around March.  May be April, depends on the weather.  I think this state is in a drought now, but a wet/dry spring will determine when he goes back.


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 26, 2008)

*Sounds like the mango had a low ceiling from being indica, and the Purps was sativa and must have an unnoticeable ceiling!

That's the smoke I need. I'm sick of hitting the ceiling, it doesn't seem "super high" to me anymore EVEN THOUGH I know that I definitely am ripped.*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 26, 2008)

*Just beautiful plants you grew, tc* :aok::aok:

*you wanna be my friend...???* :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 26, 2008)

hey Crazy I found her first...lol..


----------



## tcbud (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay guys, just one more set of pictures and I think this "early start grow" is over.  All that is left is to burp this last few jars.  We tried some of  this....... very odd, tastes like the other Grandaddy, smells like the other Grandaddy, buttttttt........the high is different, very mellow with body/mind feeling so good.... and real long lasting.  Like three hours or more!!  Wow!  Both of us agreed on the time of being high.  The other Granddaddy does not get you high this long, and amazingly is way more of a body stone....like smoke it before bed time.
I think you may be right about the Purps, DomsChron the continued high from it does remind me of a sativa, no nappy needed when smoking it. The come down is real smooth too.  I am way more happy with the Purps now than when I first tried it.

1.  What we got off the last plant, Sugar Granddaddy Purple clone.

2.  The largest buds are the top of plate, smallest bottom of plate.  She has the deep hashy odor, almost earthy, but not a moldey earthy smell.  Kinda hash like, or the memory of the smell of hash.  Took two bong hits and was high for bout three hours.  Not the chemical smell some of my bud has, just smells of Heaven .


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Oct 26, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> hey Crazy I found her first...lol..


 
ahhhhh <<<waves it off>>> yer too young anyways... she's into a more mature grower, like me :hubba:  

:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 27, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> ahhhhh <<<waves it off>>> yer too young anyways... she's into a more mature grower, like me :hubba:
> 
> :rofl:


 




:cry: ....i never get the good ones


----------



## Thorn (Oct 27, 2008)

looking fab hunni! you are both gonna have a GREAT winter by the looks of it


----------



## painterdude (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi TC.......you do take wonderful pictures......what a treat to read this, a cover to cover read.......wouldn't stop......you could or should be called the 'miracle woman' of the MP female growers.....I am such an amateur at this but anticipate good things in the future.......the 'fire' was scary.....am also glad that your soulmate is home for the winter months......painterdude


----------



## kaotik (Dec 7, 2008)

great job. 
some beautiful plants you grow


----------

